# Gooderham Worts whiskey bottle - Toronto , Ontario



## RCO (Jun 19, 2012)

just dug this up today , so its a new bottle for collection . it was in a dump from the 40's era . the bottle is in great condition and almost no damage . its from G & W also known as gooderham worts of toronto , Ontario .

 on the front of the bottle it says " established 1832 " and " distillers for over 100 years " 

 i also found the exact same bottle on ebay going for $50 so it was a nice find for sure . 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-G-W-Gooderham-Worts-Brown-Whiskey-Bottle-Great-Design-/190686004024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c65c58338


----------



## RCO (Jun 19, 2012)

the back view of the bottle


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice find, please don't take this the wrong way but I think $10 would be a great price to get for such a bottle. The person asking $50 on Ebay is dreaming big, in hopes that someone will pay him that for it, I just don't see it personally. It'll look nice in a window with the morning or afternoon sun shining thru it...


----------



## RCO (Jun 19, 2012)

no i definity questioned the ebay price as well , there is a couple older G & W bottles for sale as well at those prices and some less . it is at least a very nice bottle to look at , i did read online it was on of the biggest distillers in Canada in its day so some of there bottles are not going to be rare unless you had one with label still on .


----------



## Bixel (Jun 19, 2012)

I cant even get $5 for those up here in Canada. If you are in a 40's dump, good chance you find a pile of G&W bottles. There are a few different varients, but they are always found in those 30s-60s dumps in large numbers.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Happy Christmas, you guys.




From.




From 1896.




Thank you, Douglas Worts.


----------

